# THE RUNWAY > Cruise Travel Forum >  Popular Activities in Halong Bay

## donggt

Halong Bay is a paradise for photographers as each of its rock formations is unique to itself. Tour companies always offer tourists the best Halong bay cruise tours and plenty of choices of where to stop and each stop is a guaranteed memorable one. Some of the most popular activities in Halong Bay are swimming, fishing, snorkeling and kayaking, trekking and cycling. It is truly a paradise for active visitors.  Halong Royal Palace Cruise

*
Overnight On Cruise*

Though many new hotels are being built on the bigger islands, experienced visitors recommend newcomers to spend a night on board a boat. This way, you will be able to admire the bay closer up and in quite a special way. The boats in question range from diesel-powered junks as well as higher standard cruisers. The junks are less expensive compared to cruisers but keep in mind that they are usually small and do rock a lot. Pick the boat/accommodation that suits your style and budget, then try it for at least one night with 2 day cruise Halong bay. If you have more time to explore the bay, you should join 3 day cruise Halong bay.

*Swimming and Sunbathing on Beach*

Halong Bay has thousands of limestone islands and grottoes. There are countless places to stop for swimming, fishing, snorkeling and kayaking when cruising around. On famous Cat Ba Island there are a few well-known beaches to relax on, some with easily remembered names like Cat Co One, Cat Co Two and Cat Co Three. The stunning scenery of sheer mountain cliffs rising out of the bay makes an ideal backdrop to water-based activities. Cat Ba island tours will bring you interesting experience on the beautiful island.

*Trekking, Cycling*

Trekking is a good option on Cat Ba Island. There are lots of rare animals to see, including green and hawksbill turtles and golden-headed langur monkeys. Visitors can choose from various trek routes; either way it's an impressive experience.

Another good way to enjoy a visit to Cat Ba is to cycle around the local villages. 

*Viet Hai Village*

Viet Hai Village is located in a remote corner of Cat Ba National Park. Many people still live in simple houses made of bamboo, wood, leaves and soil. It is a chance to experience the true roots of Cat Ba culture which have carried on for hundreds of years.

*Water Park*

Cat Ba Island Resort and Spa offers a grand swimming pool with water slides and waterfalls. It is the only hotel in Vietnam that has a water park as such and is a brilliant place for families.

----------


## Certvalue123

hi there.. really nice information.. i was looking for this since a long time…really appreciate the amount of work which you have put into to it.. thanks for sharing

----------


## davidsmith36

A cruise on the charming Halong Bay is a popular activity and takes you closer to the limestone formations, natural grottoes and floating villages.
Get a bird’s eye view of this marvel of nature as you take a helicopter tour from Hanoi to Halong. $650 per person for a round trip is all you need to pay for an experience of a lifetime!

----------


## wadewilson

Thanks for the information
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-defer-js-extension.html
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-2-co...uct-extensions
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-2-ajax-add-to-cart.html

----------

